# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Granos y Menestras  OFERTA DE TARWI - CHOCHO NATURAL

## mardonio gastelu chihua

Buenas día.
Contamos con tarwi desamargada lista para el consumo, los interesados comunicarse al correo: comercial.pirhuaandina@gmail.com  
SaludosTemas similares: COMPRO TARWI O CHOCHO VENTA DE TARWI O CHOCHO compra de tarwi o chocho Venta de Chocho o Tarwi Artículo: Peruanos tenemos que revalorar granos andinos como el tarwi o chocho

----------


## tonyb

El Tarwi es una leguminosa con valiosas cualidades nutritivas como el alto contenido de proteínas, fibras y grasas no saturadas. Asimismo presenta múltiples aplicaciones en el consumo humano, animal, y como pesticida orgánico. Todas estas
características convierten a este producto en una poderosa alternativa que contribuirá con la seguridad alimentaria y el desarrollo de las regiones productoras.  
Las actuales tendencias orientadas al consumo de alimentos saludables y la necesidad de productos que aporten a la nutrición de la población son oportunidades importantes para aprovechar en un chinese restaurants. Por otro lado, los escasos recursos técnicos, la falta de visión de negocio, el desconocimiento en temas de gestión de los agricultores, y el carácter minifundista de la agricultura son factores que deben ser fortalecidos con urgencia.

----------

